# Jack's First Grooming



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It went well!  

The only bummer was that I went in with a black doggie and came out with a gray doggie. I brought pictures of cuts I hated and cuts I liked. Michele the groomer liked that. 


I forgot to take a before picture. The only before pic I had was Jack in Doggie Prison. The other pics are after pics. We tried for "Sierra Bangs" but his hair needs to be trained to go that way.. MY hubby's only request was that we could see Jack's eyes again.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He looks really cute! Do you think he's going to lighten up a lot? I love the picture of the cat looking like he/she's trying to figure out who the new puppy is!!!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

He's very cute! Though he does seem a bit miffed about it all.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

nay... he was miffed because I took the sock he found away from him.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww..he looks so cute!!


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, he is soo adorable. I love his little face. Oscar came out with a gray face after his first grooming session, and it made me sad, because he is too young to be gray. I like that I can see his eyes, but probably will let his face grow out again and only cut the bangs.
I love the pictures.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She did a nice job. He looks great!


----------

